# Creating Support Group in Phoenix/Chandler, Arizona



## kelley421 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Creating Support Group in Arizona*

Hi, guys.  Happy Holidays.

Due to the costs and general inconvenience presented by support groups that have been suggested to me in the past, I have decided to create my own local support group in the Phoenix/Chandler, Arizona area...FREE of charge (besides the costs of gas money, movie tickets, coffees or what-have-you when we reach that point, mind you)!

The group's main focus will be to aid one another to the best of our abilities in increasing our comfort levels in social atmospheres. It is suggested that members be seeking help outside of the group (whether counseling, psychiatric help, cognitive behavioral therapy, etc.).

We will share our findings with one another and provide positive, supportive feedback. The group will start out interacting online here or through free messenger services, until such time as we feel comfortable interacting vocally. The goal is for us to reach a collective comfort level high enough for us to have public meetings as a group.

Requirements/Rules: 
*Ages 18+ with available transportation. 
*The will to overcome social anxiety disorder.
*A positive attitude (I know it isn't always easy, but we can try our hardest, yeah?)
*Respect. This simply won't work if you don't show respect to your fellow group members.
_Further ground rules will be established by those interested until we reach a consensus about what will and won't be tolerated in our group._

Please note that when we do meet in public, group outings will NEVER be one-on-one. This is for safety and comfort reasons.

Those interested need only reply.

Thanks!
-Kelley


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

I am in the Chandler, AZ area and I would really like to get into a support group. I wanted to go to Dr. Richards in person support group since I feel that in person would be the only way I could really get over my problem, but my job is going to prevent me from attending the one at social anxiety institute. I'm pretty distraught about that. I hope this group your trying to do eventually meets in person.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I haven't had a girl friend since elementary school, wow 16 years without a single girl friend to hang out with and talk **** about boys with.... Anyway, if I get a girl friend chances are my boy friends will steal her or her boy friends will steal me. It's actually never the girls faults, girls have brains but guys don't. They just start to salivate and can't even think after that. I mean we could try, I just love going out for a ****ing starbucks and talking **** about boys with some girl.... I mean, it would be fun to begin having someone who is the same gender as a friend and then keep getting more and more until you feel popular. Isn't that what having friends is all about?! Good idea op. Sorry, I was kind of shy before even though I was taking prozac.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm excited for you. It's that's the way to go, when there are no support groups or ones around you that you like, you create your own!


----------



## phensel (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello! Is this still a thing? I am very interested is joining if it's still going on.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah, I am interested in meeting up with you females around Arizona specifically around Phoenix. I mean I can go as far as around Phoenix so it's not a big deal! I think that if we meet half way then we are very respectful of each other! Now, let me make my own thread. LOL.

No, I am not looking to meet up for sex with guys around Phoenix. If guys want to meet up with me just for sex then I won't agree to that. I just want to invite someone to go or provide several girls to go places with me. Or damn it, I should go alone! But still.

Hmm not just go places, but also talk about boys and social anxiety. Then I will call them sexy and have some fun. No sex! Would be nice if some guys would join us too, and then I will be a matchmaker for them. :rofl


----------



## Sirjoshalot (Feb 27, 2017)

So just hoping to find a place to talk. And communicate with others doing the same...? Will this be an acceptable place?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes! @Sirjoshalot

I have some information y'all. @phensel @greyandgreenbean77 @kelley421

https://www.meetup.com/meetup-group-thephoenixgroup/


----------

